# Mouthy!



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

A couple more:










my favorite:









Marsha


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I LOVE the pictures of Vinnie. My favorite is the first one where he is looking around the corner. It's fun to see him carrying around his toys. It shows the working side of his nature. I don't think people see enough of that in poodles. All they seem to see is the pretty side, because they are fabulously gorgeous.

You even have some pictures where he is frolicking around and simply flying through the air. How fun is THAT?!?!?! He is certainly living the good life.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks BFF - Vinnie is not the sit on the couch poodle at all! In fact, he has never held still in my lap ever! He is always on the go and very much a get dirty and play boy - running through puddles and digging in the dirt! :biggrin: We are hoping to do hunt tests with him later along with agility, rally and obedience.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, I love that third picture, his expression is soooo funny. Vinnie looks like such a fun little guy!! I bet you're going to have a blast with him when you two startdoing agility.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just LOVE your first and third photo. Vinnie is soooo much fun. I can't wait to see pics of him actually working in the classes you mentioned. He is so much fun to look at.
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

OK,seriously I want Vinnie.
LOVE him.
Gunther is like that....always something in his mouth.
Spoos are notorious for that.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love your pix expecially the first one!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

spoofan said:


> OK,seriously I want Vinnie.
> LOVE him.
> Gunther is like that....always something in his mouth.
> Spoos are notorious for that.


ROTFL - good thing you live so far away!! 

I have never had a dog that would carry things around like this. I love it! (ok... not when he steals my shoes! I hide those now)


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> ROTFL - good thing you live so far away!!
> 
> I have never had a dog that would carry things around like this. I love it! (ok... not when he steals my shoes! I hide those now)


You can just totally tell what a spunky,feisty,smart little boy he is.
I am a big fan of your photos as well.
What camera are you using?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!!

I shoot a Nikon D300 and 99% of the time, the lens that is on it is the 70-200/2.8. I just love the combination! It weighs a ton, but builds up the arms! :biggrin:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He is the cutest thing!!!!! Great photos!! I just love your pup!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I shoot a Nikon D300 and 99% of the time, the lens that is on it is the 70-200/2.8. I just love the combination! It weighs a ton, but builds up the arms! :biggrin:


_Great combination and I can see the muscles from here. LOL _


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I love those pictures, Marsha, especially the first one. Vinnie looks like a ton of fun and your photography skills allow you to share that with all of us. Thanks!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What great pics of Vinnie playing. I, too, love the first and third.. and also the fourth. The expressions are precious.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Your pictures are spectacular!

My oldest SP still walks around with a toy in her mouth most of the time!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! He just grows so fast, I feel like if I miss a day of taking photos, I miss a lot! I TRY to get good photos of him weekly. Especially when he is groomed.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

His face looks so smooth! My hubby was even wondering how lol! He siad "our dogs faces are not that smooth, what aren't you doing" LOL! He is adorable! I can not get Ki-ki to fetch actually Zoey either LOL! Tynk will fetch all day long, any tips on how to teach the other 2?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks P4P! Vinnie's f/f/t are all done with a Wahl Mini Arco - totally worth it's weight in gold!! I got it on Amazon for about $75 and it is so smooth and quiet. It is about the equivilant of a 30 blade.

Not sure about the retrieving - Vinnie came pre-wired with that! :biggrin: He is the first dog I have ever had that carries things and fetches just for the fun of it.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

With Tynk, it seemed to be second nature lol! She started at about 9-10 weeks and has been doing it every since! She even gets things for you if you tell her to get it and point she will go pick up what you are pointing at and bring it! Zoey and Ki-ki are a little more slow on the idea LOL! I would like to do RallyO' with Ki-ki so I know I need to work on it. Now that Tynks coat has grown out, I am going to start teaching her as well, I would LOVE to take her to agility, she is so obedient everyone thinks she is like 10 and she is not even 2 yet! I would also love for them to be therapy dogs.....big plans big plans LOL!!!! We are planning a trip back to Omaha in Aug and I will be bringing them with me, if we make it I would not mind meeting you and Vinnie in person. Thank you for the advise and please if there is anything else I need to know that may not be covered in the basic sites, please feel free to offer it up eace:


----------



## pmdavis (May 6, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> ROTFL - good thing you live so far away!!
> 
> I have never had a dog that would carry things around like this. I love it! (ok... not when he steals my shoes! I hide those now)


I was just at a training class where they talked about training your puppy to bring you the items that they find on the floor.... ie: shoes, socks and stuff. Whenever the puppy has somthing to call him over and to give him a treat in exchange the item that he is carrying around... You might be able to train him to clean up your entire house. lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

pmdavis said:


> I was just at a training class where they talked about training your puppy to bring you the items that they find on the floor.... ie: shoes, socks and stuff. Whenever the puppy has somthing to call him over and to give him a treat in exchange the item that he is carrying around... You might be able to train him to clean up your entire house. lol


Looks like I may have to start having treats in my pockets all the time LOL!


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

You take some beautiful pics - what type of camera do you have?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Roxy said:


> You take some beautiful pics - what type of camera do you have?



Thanks - I delete a LOT and you guys just get to see the good ones!! :biggrin: I shoot with a Nikon D300 with a 70-200/2.8 99% of the time. I love the combo for shooting agility trials and the kids outside. Inside, I have a little 50/1.8 lens that I love!


----------

